# Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)



## Nighty78 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Wollte mal nach eurer Meinung fragen.
Weiss noch nicht welche Rute ich mir zulegen soll.
Die Shimano Aspire AX TELE-Trout (ASAXTRGT339)
oder die Tubertini Trout-Finder 4 (www.teamtft.de)
Hatte schon beide Ruten zum vergleich in der Hand.
Tendiere momentan zu der Shimano. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es soll damit die Tremarella-Technik ausgeübt werden......

Hoffe hier melden sich Leute, die auch die Tremarella-Technik anwenden und Tubertini- ODER Shimano-Ruten nutzen.

Danke


----------



## Nighty78 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Habe mir nun auch noch ne Rute von Tubertini zugelegt. TroutFinder 4 und die Shimano Ruten folgen in kürze. Wenn es draussen wieder Eisfrei ist, dann gehts los.....:vik:


----------



## Federkiel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Wollte jetzt mal fragen welche Rute ihr besser für die Tremarella-Technik findetie neue Trout finder 2 oder die Shimano Aspire AX Tele Trout???;+
ps.Hauptsache die Spitze zittert ordentlich bei der kleinsten Bewegung.
Danke


----------



## TroutFighter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

sind beide gut, bzw kenn ich die Shimano nur als Steck persönlich. Aber die 2 ist sehr gut.
 MfG


----------



## Federkiel (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Danke#h
Was ich an der Tout finder nicht so gut finde,ist das ich sie aufgrund der Steckspitze vor jedem angeln neu montieren muss.

Was sind eure lieblings Tremarella-Montagen???


----------



## TroutFighter (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Hallo

Habe den Thread gelesen und wollte mal ein paar Sachen dazu  schreiben. 

1. Die Tremarella Technik entstand in den frühen  80ern in Italien. Soffritti ist der bekannteste unter den Anglern, steht  bei Tubertini unter Vertrag. Deshalb gibt es auch fast nur spezielle  Tr.-Ruten von Tubertini auf dem deutschen Markt, weil Zusammenarbeit mit  TFT Trout Serie A. Sprich: Troutfinder, Troutfinder II.
http://www.teamtft.de/ind...nt-berichte&Itemid=58

Die  este Serie ist ziemlich schwer, mein Gefühl. Die Spitze empfindlich.  Schon einige defekte Modelle erlebt. Viele sind deswegen nicht so  zufrieden. 
Die II. Serie gefällt mir schon viel besser, keine  Steckspitze. Reine Telerute und leichter als die I. Gute Verarbeitung  und sehr gutes Feeling. Habe sie einige male gefischt. Sehr parabolisch  ausgelegt, aber trotzdem mehr Wumms beim Anschlag.
Von der  Verarbeitung her kann man nichts sagen, ist aber bei den Preisen auch zu  fordern, ab 160,- aufwärts.
 desweiteren kann ich auch über die  Intrese x-Thin Tubertini berichten. Diese Ruten kosten etwa um 200. Sehr  dünn gehalten und auch sehr weich, kleinste Wurfgewichte möglich. Aber  auch wieder einige Brüche beim angeln mitbekommen, nur beim Anschlag  einer normalen Forelle. Teuer, aber mir auch viel zu pieselig (dünn)  gebaut.

Klar gibt es noch ein, zwei wietere Serien in  Deutschland, aber auch diese haben mich nicht überzeugt.

2. Die  Technik fische ich seit knapp zwei Jahren, die Ghosts auch schon  länger.Sind eine sehr nette Alternative bei kleinen Teichen mit klarem  Wasser, besonders am Strudel. Diese werden nicht weggedrückt vom Wasser,  d. h: man kann sehr nahe des Lüfters fischen, wo im Sommer oft Forellen  sthen. Davor bin ich auch schon viel mit Spiro unterwegs gewesen, auch  diese Technik muss man erstmal erlernen.Verwende sie aber nicht viel in  klaeien Teichen. In großen Seen, Wurfweiten um 100m. Genauso das  schwingen, habe es auch erst mit Feeder-, Match-, Pickerruten getestet,  aber das ist nich das gleiche. Die Feeder war nie parabolisch genug, die  Picker zu kurz und (zumindest meine) Matches zu hart, haben nie genug  geschwungen, einfach auf Dauer zu anstrengend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3. Tremarelle Technik an normalen Besatz

BRAUCH  MAN NICHT!!!!!  Ganz selten, das sich ein solch großer Schwarm bildet,  das man es benutzen kann. Bei normalen Besatz angelt man genauso gut mit  den normalen Metoden, sprich Federkiel, Loafer 2g und Teig.
Auf  stand ne Kugel, Vorkugel, Bienemade. Im Winter entsprechen anders. Auf  Stand nen 3gr Spiro, sinkend, auftreibenr Teig, oder Bienenmade, fertig.
Und  dann fängt man genauso, wie als wenne den ganzen Tag rumzitterst und  schwingst.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4. Die MTX Serie von Ignesti
Habe eine  Alternative zu den teuren Ruten von Tubertini gesucht.
Eigentlich  steh ich mehr auf hochwertiges Tackle. Habe bei Daiwa Italien gesucht,  schöne Ruten. http://www.google.de/imgr...efficial%26tbs%3Disch:1

Aber  preislich auch nich zu verachten. Gibt auch bei Daiwa welche im  Mittelfeld, habe diese aber noch nie testen könne.
Dann bin ich auf  die Ignesti MTX gestoßen. Waren recht günstig und habe welche bestellt.  Bezahlt, schneller Versand Grazie.
Eine sehr schöne Rute, natürlich  nicht so hochweritg verarbeitet wie die teuren, aber sehr gutes  Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Habe einige male danit gefischt und keinerlei  Probleme gehabt.
Die Az1 und Az2 tun sich nicht viel und schwingen  beide sehr gut durch, sehr parabolisch und denke das bei 3kg Forellen  der Arsch ab sein wird. Meine Meinung: Ab 3kg keine Kontrolle mehr. Aber  bei 1-2 kg machense richtig derbe Laune. Fische mit max 3gr Glas sie  eins und bis 5g Glas. Schwimmer die Az1 mit max 2gr und die Az2 mit 6gr.  Genauso die Rassel, gleiche Gewichte wie Glas. Ketten bei der Az1 max  5gr. 
Die 3 ist -15gr und 4,10m. sbiro bis 10gr sher gut, darüber  würde ich sie nicht fischen. Distanzen bis 40m denke ich machbar, vllt  auch n bissle mehr. Lässt sich auch nicht mehr so schön schwingen wie  die 1 und 2. 
Ab 10gr und mehr die Az4. Schon etwas schwerer, deshalb  geh ich dann wieder auf meine Matches od Feederruten auf Distanz. Ist  mir Lieber und sie sind leichter.

Aber da man diese Ruten meist  nur mit Methoden für Bienenmade fischt, manchmal mit Teig, sind sie nur  mit viel Besatz schneller und dadurch erfolgreicher. 
Italiener  fischen zu 95% Bienenmade, Fischgröße 150gr max und tausendfach besetzt.  Ohne Gestzgebung über waidgerechtes Fischen. Kann man das auf Deutschl 1  zu 1 kopieren?


----------



## Nighty78 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Hallo, ich könnte etwas an Zubehör gebrauchen, nimmst du noch Bestellungen an???
Und wo bestellst du???

Ich interressiere mich für diese hier: http://www.clanpesca.com/index.php/minuteria/bombarde/micro-ballerina.html


----------



## Nighty78 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*



TroutFighter schrieb:


> Die II. Serie gefällt mir schon viel besser, keine Steckspitze. Reine Telerute


 


Soweit ich weiß und wie auf den Bildern bei TFT auch zu erkennen, hat die zweite Serie der Trout Finder auch noch Steckspitzen......


----------



## MMStar (29. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Das mit den Steckspitzen ist ja auch absolut sinnvoll. Ich habe jett seit fast 2 Jahren Trematella Ruten, z.B. die Colmic Santiago. Die 1er ist mir leider schon zwei mal bei montieren in der Spitze gebrochen und in der Praxis ist das leider mit den Schieberingen und der Verdrehereich auch nicht so doll. Ich liebe Teleruten weil man mal eben mit 13 Ruten vormontiert an den Teich fahren kann und schnell wechseln kann wenn amn was anderes ausprobieren will. Die Treoutfinder ist ein Traum von mir aber 165 Euro für eine bsw. 800 für das Set ist schon mal ne Hausnummer. man kann die Troutfinder im übrigen auch vormontiert mit zum Wassr nehmen, man lagt das Spitzenteil einfach neben die Rute und befestigt sie mit Klett oder Gummiband. Colmic hat im aktuellen Grebestein Katalog jetzt 2 oder 3 neue Tremarella Serien im Angebot.


----------



## MMStar (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Eigentlich sollten wir uns mal zusammen tuen und eine Sammelbestellung für die Troutfinder 2 auf die Beine stellen.
Gibt es da Interessenten?


----------



## MMStar (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Bei mir hat sich immer noch keiner gemeldet wegen interesse an einem Troutfinder set....


----------



## Nighty78 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Dann sag mal ein paar Preise.....


----------



## MMStar (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Meinst du wirklich ich mache hier auf lauen Verdacht die Händler verrückt weil hier einer (nichts gegen dich) eventuell Ruten haben möchte? Ich mach dir mal nen Vorschlag, du schickst mir ne PM mit deiner Max Preisvorstellung und dann kann ich versuchen was dafür zu bekommen oder ich kann dir vorher schon sagen ob es was wird oder nicht.


----------



## MMStar (2. November 2010)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Also ich hatte heute kurz mein Trout finder II Set in der Hand und war von der performance der Ruten absolut begeistert. Leichter als eine Feder und enorme Rückstellkräfte! Nicht das kleinste Nachschwingen, soetwas hab ich bei 4m Ruten noch nicht erlebt.
Allerdings sind drei der fünf Ruten leider nicht durch meine Qualitätskontrolle gekommen. Bei der einen ist bei der Steckspitze eine Ringeinlage rausgebrochen, bei einer anderen an der Ringbindung ein Riß im Lack und beim ausziehen des einen Teleskopteils war unten kein Lack mehr auf dem Blank und zu guter letzt hatte ich eine war bei der letzten Rute ein Ring gleich komplett rausgebrochen.
Der Aufkleber Made in China lässt wohl rückschlüsse zu. Ich freue mich schon drauf wenn ich die getauschten Ruten abholen kann.


----------



## Fury87 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Ich bin kurz davor mir eine "Tubertini Taimen!" zu holen! Kann mir jemand zu der Rute was sagen? Also hat einer von euch Erfahrungen am wasser damit? 

Klar, es gibt auch noch die "trout finder 2" aber ich würde gerne was über die "taimen" erfahren! Also wenn sie jemand schon mit der Rute geangelt hat, meldet euch! |rolleyes


----------



## Nighty78 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Mir ist die zu weich und zu labberig. Gib etwas mehr Geld aus und hol dir ne Speedmaster oder halt ne TroutFinder. Überleg doch mal, hattest bisher schon beide Ruten zum Vergleich in der Hand? DIe Taimen ist die günstigste im Tubertini-Sortiment, warum wohl?
Wie gesagt, für mich ist die nix.....


----------



## Fury87 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Ja, aber gerade dieses "wabbelige" ist doch gut für die Tremarella-technick, denn die aktion überträgt sich doch auch auf die pose! Die trout-finder ist sehr steif, finde ich!


----------



## Fury87 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Ich habe mir am wochenende die 2er Taimen Geholt, und ich bin richtig biegeistert von der Rute! Eine super schöne aktion, selbt bei den Kleineren forellen! Einfach eine spaßrute am forellenteich!

Ich kann sie nur weiterempfehlen! Ob man sich unbedingt eine "Trout-Finder 2" für 180euro kaufen muss, wenn es so eine gute und vorallem günstigere Alternative gibt, ich denke nicht!


----------



## Nighty78 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Die Tubertini Envidia ist auch ein Sahneteil.   ;-)


----------



## Gummipeitscher (20. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Wenn ich eine allgemeine Empfehlung aussprechen sollte, dann würde ich empfehlen, 
  eher eine mittelpreisige Rute eines weniger bekannten Herstellers zu kaufen, als eine günstige von einem der bekannten Hersteller.
  Große Unterschiede zwischen der neuen und der alten Troutfinder konnte ich nicht feststellen.
  Mir kam sie nur etwas dünner vor. Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen.

  Ich habe hier beispielsweise einen Satz von Lineaeffe.
  Die Ruten empfinde ich in jedem Fall deutlich besser als die günstigen Serien der hochpreisigen Hersteller.
  Die Tubertini Boys werden jetzt aufschreiben, aber generell würde ich nicht auf Informationen von den Boys vertrauen, 
  die von den Forellenrutenherstellern gesponsert werden.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am wochenende die 2er Taimen Geholt, und ich bin richtig biegeistert von der Rute! Eine super schöne aktion, selbt bei den Kleineren forellen! Einfach eine spaßrute am forellenteich!
> 
> Ich kann sie nur weiterempfehlen! Ob man sich unbedingt eine "Trout-Finder 2" für 180euro kaufen muss, wenn es so eine gute und vorallem günstigere Alternative gibt, ich denke nicht!



... dem möchte ich uneingeschränkt anschließen !! Noch dazu, wenn die deutlich günstigere Alternative unter dem gleichen Dach hergestellt wird.
Petri wünscht Eddy


----------



## Fury87 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Kann jemand was zu dieser rute sagen? 
http://www.pro-bite.de/gx/Tremarella-Ruten--Tremarella/Tremarella-Rute-MTX2-3--Tremarella.html


----------



## Trout 6 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu dieser rute sagen?
> http://www.pro-bite.de/gx/Tremarella-Ruten--Tremarella/Tremarella-Rute-MTX2-3--Tremarella.html


 

Habe mir die MTX 2 und MTX 6 geholt.

Mit der MTX 2 und Glaskette am Forellensee gefischt.
Die Rute ist super leicht und macht richtig spass damit zufischen. 6 Forellen damit gefangen.
Rute kann ich nur empfehlen.#6

Gruß Jens|wavey:


----------



## kampfschwimmer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

hallo...
ich kann mich "trout figter" nur anschließen war vor einer woche in dänemark zum angeln...hatte vorher noch in flensburg einen stop gemacht bei fischermanns partner und mir noch eine rute zum tremarella fischen gekauft von browning für 100€ wg bis 10g...habe dort dann in sondervig am put and take geangelt und wollte einige sachen ausprobieren unter anderem auch wir gut sie große forellen abfedern kann...sie konnte es nicht gleich beim ersten sprung war sie in zwei :c ...ich empfehle daher jeden tremarella ruten nur für kleine forellen und wettkämpfe zu nehmen für größere kann man spiro ruten nehmen mit 30g wg die stecken das locker weg...ich finde übrigens die tubertini sehr gut außer dem preis sie lässt sich perfekt bewegen und man hat am ende des tages keinen muskelkater wie bei anderen ruten....

mfg


----------



## julf (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Hi, ich habe die MTX 1 von ignesti, letzte Woche nen Regenboger mit 5,9 kg mit ihr gefangen. Also ich finde die Verarbeitung recht gut und mit einer vernünftigen bremseinstellung absolut kein Problem dauert evtl mal länger, macht aber um einiges mehr Spaß


----------



## danielkppel (1. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Hi

Könnt ihr mir helfen 
ich glaube ich wurde verarscht hab mir ne gebraucht  TROUTFINDER 3000 nr 2 gekauft und die Steckspitze hat keine orangen wicklungen ist das normal oder ist das nicht die original und wenn wo bekomm ich die als ersatz her ???l

Bitte hilft mir 


MFg daniel


----------



## Seeringler (1. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Nur bei Auslieferung der Rute ist die Spitze mit orangenen Wicklungen, die "Ersatzspitzen" sind alle nur in der schwarzen Version erhältlich...


----------



## danielkppel (1. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Also heißt das das es total normal ist das bei meiner rute schwarze wicklung sind bei der steckspitze???
oder wie soll ich das verstehen???


----------



## Seeringler (2. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Naja, vermutlich hat der Vorbesitzer die originale Spitze geschrottet und eine Ersatzspitze nachbestellt. Die Ersatzspitzen sind (warum auch immer) nur mit schwarzer Bindung zu bekommen. 

Du wirst also weiterhin mit "nicht orangener" Spitze fischen müssen.


----------



## danielkppel (2. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Naja so lange das nur Farblich und nicht Qualitätsunterschied ist, wird das ja wohl nicht so schlimm sein???

mfg daniel


----------



## Seeringler (2. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

Tubertini bekommt es wohl einfach nicht hin die Spitzen in Korea in orange zu ordern...
Kontaktiere einfach den Verkäufer, der wird Dir schon sagen können, bei welchem Händler er die Spitze geordert hat.

Zur alten Umfrage: Ich würde mir weder Shimano noch Tubertini kaufen.


----------



## danielkppel (5. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano vs. Tubertini (Tremarella)*

was ist den deine Wahl wenn nicht tubertini und shimano???


----------

